# My computer build Cosmos II Black Knight



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Specifications are: 

Cooler Master Cosmos II

Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5

Intel Core i7 3930K Hexa Core @ 4.5GHz with 5.46GHz Turbo

Corsair 32GB Quad Channel Vengeance 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 @ 1866MHz

Corsair H100 Closed Liquid Cooling

3x1TB HDD 7200rpm 32MB Cache (soon to be replaced by 5x 3TB 7200rpm Seagate)

GTX 680 SLI 4GB GDDR5 Palit Jetstream

Windows 8 Pro

R.A.T 7 Cyborg

Chicklet keyboard (Soon to be upgraded with a Mechanical MX Cherry blue Keyboard)

This system has to run the 3x 46/47" TV 5670x1080 I hope it will be sufficient


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice... Very nice... :T


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

That's an insane build. One thing I would have done differently is two hard drives in redundant RAID and skipping the 3rd drive in exchange for small 64 or 128GB Intel or Crucial SSD as the main boot/OS drive which would have cost about the same price as a 1TB hard drive. Even with out it, I am in love with what you've got!

Oh, Noctua Coolers run just as cool as corsair's H100 for half the price and at a similar noise level.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

8086 said:


> That's an insane build. One thing I would have done differently is two hard drives in redundant RAID and skipping the 3rd drive in exchange for small 64 or 128GB Intel or Crucial SSD as the main boot/OS drive which would have cost about the same price as a 1TB hard drive. Even with out it, I am in love with what you've got!
> 
> Oh, Noctua Coolers run just as cool as corsair's H100 for half the price and at a similar noise level.


Well soon I will use 2 Samsung 840 128GB SSD's in raid 0, and the Noctua yea I can’t use that one. The ram that I have is too tall, and I hate the looks of the fans, Maybe A Swiftech H220. besides I need to change all the fans, for Be-Quiet!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

The Samsung drives are another good one, I think its the 840pro with the matching Samsung NAND and Samsung controller that just screams performance. Though I belive I did read something a while back about some glitch in 840pro's design (might have been firmware). The latest Intel DC S3700 SSD is celebrated for its superb consistent performance and probably one of the more advanced designs out there.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

why are you using 3x 46/47" TV 5670x1080?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

fschris said:


> why are you using 3x 46/47" TV 5670x1080?


I knew a few guys who wanted a PC computer monitor larger than 30" but could not afford it and didn't like LCD's ghosting. So I recommended they get a cheap 1080P plasma due to its superior value over an LCD monitor at the same price. I suspect he's using 3x 46" LCD HDTVs for the same reason.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

8086 said:


> I knew a few guys who wanted a PC computer monitor larger than 30" but could not afford it and didn't like LCD's ghosting. So I recommended they get a cheap 1080P plasma due to its superior value over an LCD monitor at the same price. I suspect he's using 3x 46" LCD HDTVs for the same reason.


Indeed, and 3x 30" 7680x1600. Beside with that size I will only see my game. And just the feeling is alrady awesome, waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice rig and especially like the 3x30 or larger and second the SSD boot drive and 2 drive raid idea. I used to work for a custom PC company whose motto was "Technology is Power" and I used to be a fan of bigger, faster, wow, and now that 20 years have passed I find myself still gravitating to power but in much smaller packages http://www.tinygreenpc.com/fit-pc/intense-pc.aspx and the raspberry pi. :bigsmile:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

ericzim said:


> Nice rig and especially like the 3x30 or larger and second the SSD boot drive and 2 drive raid idea. I used to work for a custom PC company whose motto was "Technology is Power" and I used to be a fan of bigger, faster, wow, and now that 20 years have passed I find myself still gravitating to power but in much smaller packages http://www.tinygreenpc.com/fit-pc/intense-pc.aspx and the raspberry pi. :bigsmile:


The tiny GreenPC looks like a nice tuckaway HTIB or media server. Do they sell those in the US or ship to America?


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

The comparable US version is the dual core Atom and Fit PC http://www.thefitpc.com/ i7 intense PC Pro


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Guys, I think I've send the wrong message. I don't own those 30" 2560x1600 screens. What I actually meant was that it was expensive, and uses way more resources from my system. Because 5760x1080 Is already quiet heavy, now imagine 7680x1600... So that is the reason that Im going with 1080p per screen. And to be fair to be massacred by these gigantic screens is awesome.


----------



## PhillyT (Apr 23, 2013)

awesome case dude


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

ericzim said:


> The comparable US version is the dual core Atom and Fit PC http://www.thefitpc.com/ i7 intense PC Pro


i wonder if that does 23.976 and 24P ?


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i work on and build pc's for a living.i must say that is a very neat and clean build you have there.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

pharoah said:


> i work on and build pc's for a living.i must say that is a very neat and clean build you have there.


Thank you very much, thats is a nice compliment.


----------

